# Honey Mustard BBQ Sauce



## fatterson (Jan 2, 2012)

A couple years ago I mixed some already made BBQ sauce with a good honey mustard and loved it. Now I want to recreate it but a little more from scratch. Anyone have a good recipe or ideas?


----------



## sprky (Jan 2, 2012)

Good luck with doing the recreation.

I have quit trying to do this, mine never taste the same as the bottle, and take a whole bunch of time to make. For me it's just sampler to use the bottle and doctor it up. I'm in  no way saying don't try as you may have better luck then I have. I'm just conveying my personal experience doing this. I do wish you the best of luck with this, you may create a new award winning sauce.


----------



## SmokinAl (Jan 3, 2012)

If chef Jimmy J see's this I bet he has one. If he doesn't see it, PM him.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jan 3, 2012)

Good Morning Al...

Fatterson...Give me some more detail on what you had...What style or BBQ sauce did you start with?...What type of Honey Mustard, Dijon, Course Ground?...I think I can help you out...JJ


----------



## mballi3011 (Jan 3, 2012)

I personally like the sauce Carolina Gold that is here in the wiki section. It has the right amount of vinegar and mustard for me with a liitle kick that I helped out with


----------



## fatterson (Jan 3, 2012)

Jimmy, I cant remember exactly what kind I started with. Now when I make my sauce I start with a plain hickory sauce, and add, apple cider vinegar, honey, mustard, brown sugar, soy sauce, teryaki sauce, worchester, liquid smoke, ketchup, and spices (garlic, pork rub, paprika, cayenne). The sauce I do like this is very well like by family and friends. Its a sweet and spicy sauce. I made my honey mustard base sauce similar to this but just cant seem to recreate it. I haven't given too much trial and error with it yet, just thought maybe someone could give me a certain ingredient that may make the difference. I know the last time I did it, I made my own honey mustard and added it to a similar sauce that I make now. There is just something missing that I cant put my taste buds on.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jan 4, 2012)

Give this a try and send a PM with your opinion, then we can play from there...JJ

Honey Dijon Bubba Q Juice

1C Dijon Mustard

1C Honey

1C Ketchup

1/2C Cider Vinegar

1/2C Molasses

1/2C Brown Sugar

1T Worcestershire

1T Paprika

1tsp Gran Garlic

1tsp Gran Onion

1tsp Cayenne or to taste

1tsp Black Pepper

1/2tsp Ground Oregano

1/2tsp Ground Thyme

1/2tsp Kosher Salt

1/4tsp Allspice

1/4tsp Cumin

Optional 1-2tsp Liquid Smoke

Combine all in a sauce pan, bring to a simmer to develop flavors. Adjust to desired thickness and spice.

Cool and store in refrigerator up to 2 months. Makes about 5 Cups.


----------



## countryboy-q (Mar 4, 2014)

If I use regular mustard or brown mustard will cut out the sweetness?   Not a fan of sweet sauces.


----------

